# Restoration of a Vernon No. 0 Horizontal Mill



## littlelocos (Nov 3, 2014)

I bought a Vernon mill last Spring and am thinking the group would like to see progress on it's restoration. It has been a second project for a while now and is nearly finished. I've been keeping a photo-log of progress and have recently posted the account so far on our Facebook page. There are currently 120 photos posted there. The Littlelocos Model Engineering Facebook page is public. No account required and no space taken up here.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1&l=e30c34925d

Still left to do is to repair the spindle on the universal milling attachment. I have also recently purchased a Dore-Westbury milling head to mount on the Vernon's overarm and am working to power it with a 1/4-hp DC motor. The table feed on the mill will also be driven by a 1/4-hp DC motor and drive giving me variable speed in both directions.

Enjoy,
Todd.

Todd & Joy Snouffer
Littlelocos Model Engineering
http://www.LITTLELOCOS.com
www.facebook.com/littlelocos


----------



## Richard Carlstedt (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Todd
I also rebuilt a "Vernon" Horizontal Mill
As you may know. the mill was originally  made by "Diamond" in LA and after the war they sold it to Vernon, who then later sold it to Sheldon.

I have a few pictures I can dig up and will post here 
I had trouble trying to see your pictures.
The website would not allow me in.

For a vertical attachment, I used a Bridgeport "M" head.
I used a second arbor , shortened and pinned to two brackets , and the brackets attached to a 3 x 3 x ? long steel bar. The bar had a crossdrilled hole for the Bridgeport swivel mount as shown in the pictures here. This allows head tilting for and aft , and rotating L and R !

Nice machine !
Rich


----------



## littlelocos (Nov 9, 2014)

Very cool modification.  I was thinking the Bridgeport M would be a bit large, but you've solved that for sure.
Well done,
Todd.


----------

